# Cant eat in a morning



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

As the title says just cant stomach owt for a few hours.Been like this all my life eat like a horse a night (9pm-1am) though. any ideas Help :confused1:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Can you not even stomach a protein shake with oats blended up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Wake up drink a pint of water then go for a brisk 45 minute walk. Come back shower and then eat breakfast. Start with a tiny breakfast such as 2 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast and slowly build up from there.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Have a liquid breakfast. That is what I have to do because anything too substantial in the morning makes me feel funny. As for the late night eating, set yourself a time which you will not eat past and don't falter on it. Make sure you're eating more regular meals during the day and maybe you wont feel the need to.

Also just try going to sleep earlier, I know it's tough and I am very nocturnal myself, but it really does help!


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Con said:


> Wake up drink a pint of water then go for a brisk 45 minute walk. Come back shower and then eat breakfast. Start with a tiny breakfast such as 2 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast and slowly build up from there.


Good Advice :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

As far as the liquid breakfast advice goes. I used to never eat breakfast it was very hard for me to get used to this. But what i found was if i did have a liquid breakfast the rest of the day would suffer nutrition wise. I am really not a big fan of liquids/shakes for hard gainers in general. Eat real food but only eat as much as you can manage but do increase ever so slowly every week your body will adjust!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

if i dont eat in the mornin i feel seriously ill so cant help


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i`d suggest starting with light breakfast in the begining,like 2 egg whites and one whole egg with acouple of toasts,then increasing every 4-5 days,some cottage cheese,protien shake,and u can subistute the toast with some oatmeal,....good stuff...just start slow brother


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

egyption t said:


> i`d suggest starting with light breakfast in the begining,like 2 egg whites and one whole egg with acouple of toasts,then increasing every 4-5 days,some cottage cheese,protien shake,and u can subistute the toast with some oatmeal,....good stuff...just start slow brother


So what i said?


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks guys thats might work con will try a walk in morning gotta take dog out anyway. aint trained for bout 6month till today dam im weak at mo but when i was training b4 could just about manage half a cnp pro mass in morning. is it not good to eat so late at night then lads. i can go through 3000-3500 cal a day an not gain wtf. im 5ft12 10.7stone btw


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

o an con were yr old avtar gone of yr bak i remember that awsome pic from ages ago. oways been a lurker lol


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

Con said:


> So what i said?


  ...swear didnt cheat ur answer man..loool...just saw it nw


----------



## rickjamesbitch (Sep 17, 2009)

Just try and make up lost cals + macros in other meals throughout the day?

Then when you do have your first meal, just try eatin it 10mins earlier each week or sumfin ? best thing for most things, gradually work into it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Mr Skinny said:


> o an con were yr old avtar gone of yr bak i remember that awsome pic from ages ago. oways been a lurker lol


:laugh: :thumb: You have a better memory than me mate i have no idea which one you mean.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Con said:


> :laugh: :thumb: You have a better memory than me mate i have no idea which one you mean.


 the one where you had your pants down and grabbing your left butt cheek and looking back over your shoulder with one finger in your mouth :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate i was the same , and did just what con has said and now i wake up starving but still wait untill i have ad a shower and got the papers, just to give me time to wake up usually 30 mins after i wake up


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

start with a small breakfast, i get like that sometimes because i sometimes find i cant stomach carbs first thing at all so i have maybe 2-3 scrambled eggs and 3 slices of bacon and drink a pint of water upon waking.


----------

